
The internet's rising secret social code - Libertatea
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20130701-the-internets-undercover-code
======
tux1968
This article never really manages to make a point. Many of the cited examples
are anything but secret. The interesting point made about withholding meaning
since there is no way to withhold content falls down when you realize it's
predicated on out of band communication which is becoming less available
generally. All in all, it is merely another example of people doing online,
what they do offline, not some fundamental shift in human dynamics.

------
milkmiruku
Are there any methods available for a UK resident to view this article, other
than going through a non-UK VPS?

